# Pregnant platy?



## xeon (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi, I am new here. I have just bought my first five fish for my first aquarium, I have three female Platy and two male. I was wondering if anybody could tell me if this platy is pregnant? 










Also, why can't i get my picture to be shown?

Thank you.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, the female in your pic does appear to be pregnant due to the big belly.
I also got my platy pregnant and she got fatter and fatter and fatter then one day whooosh, lill fry swimming around. (Try to move the fry to a seperate tank as they will most likely get eaten, unless your tank is well planted so the fry can hide in them.)


Watch her closly and see if she gets bigger -thats always an easy sign to look for.

:fish:  :fish:


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

-ps: your pic is working, well it did for me. =P


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> I also got my platy pregnant


Does your wife know that Steve?


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Haha good one emc7

Back on topic watch to see if your platies belly squares off then she will be really close to have the babies. you ay even have like 30.


----------



## Steve155 (Aug 28, 2007)

emc7 as funny as that comment is, you missunderstood. It was pregnant when i got it from the store. =P


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I know, I just like to make fun of the English language, its so full of things like that.


----------

